# Mdien



## MTN WARRIOR (Jan 25, 2005)

On goes the experimentation.  Feel like a fucking guinea pitg sometimes.  So, the next cycle is MDIEN.  Reasearch says about 3-5 mg/ED, alone.  Says not to stack with 4AD because of estrogen issues.  Bottle of UL MDIEN says up to 9 mg /ED but I will start at 4mg/ED and work up until 9mg max, unless sides (which are supposed to be less than M1T) appear strongly.  Dont mind a little sides.  Havent seen a preferred length of cycle.  Bottle and research all say 4 weeks.  Wondering if higher dose, 3 weeks might be better.  Schedule forces me to take shorter cycles due to duty schedule, but can do 4 weeks.  Does this all sound correct?  Anyone done MDIEN and what do you think of this cycle?  Tx in advance.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 25, 2005)

Waste of time and money.  I ran 8mg for 4 weeks.  Waste of time and money.  

headaches, moderate strength gain.

I'd rather run a 5mg m1t cycle if that's your bag.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Jan 25, 2005)

Yeah.  Hmm.  Stocked up b4 the ban so I have it.  IT sounded from the research on here that it was going to replace M1T (From the sticky) with less sides.  did you run 4AD?  Any sides besides headache (I get them from M1t alos)?


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2005)

MTN WARRIOR said:
			
		

> IT sounded from the research on here that it was going to replace M1T (From the sticky) with less sides.


That was superdrol.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 25, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> That was superdrol.


They were saying that about mdein as well 

Mdien didn't nothing for me.


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 26, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Waste of time and money.  I ran 8mg for 4 weeks.  Waste of time and money.
> 
> headaches, moderate strength gain.
> 
> I'd rather run a 5mg m1t cycle if that's your bag.



damm, i just spent an extra £40 on getting enough MD for a well dosed cycle!

so basically the sides were similar to M1T, but without any decent size gains? what about strength, vascularity and pumps?


----------



## thatguy (Jan 26, 2005)

Young D, did you start your 1-AD cycle yet?


----------



## redspy (Jan 26, 2005)

If you run it at 15-20mg you may see some good results.  Running a low dose will probably do nothing for you.


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 26, 2005)

thatguy said:
			
		

> Young D, did you start your 1-AD cycle yet?



yeah man, finally started a cycle, not noticed much so far, just a lot of lethargy, i keep oversleeping lectures, went to bed at 1:30 last night and woke up at 12 today! did the same the day before, its weird, feelin a bit down about the bloat i've got from it too, today i think i got my first noticable effects from the cycle... it was back day, did pull-ups, bent over rows, deads, then bb and db shrugs, and then went into the locker room to get changed and i struggled to put my shirt on, then i checked my forearms and they were rock hard... proper swole'd up! did a bit of posing in the mirror and i noticed a bit bigger than usual up top  early days yet though

i've also been feeling pretty shakey, and really hungry over the past day or 2, but that might be because i've cut out a few cals.. i was considering cutting but now i'm gonna carry on bulking, but i get proper hunger attacks, i start going into panic mode, start shaking and burning up, only like 2 hours after my last meal and i'll get the urge to stuff myself! nuts a looking a little on the small side, libdo is okay though

still only on my 9th day out of 45, so its still early on, hopefully by next week i'll really be noticing it in the gym and in the mirror!


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Jan 26, 2005)

Did you run anything else?  Research says no 4AD, agree?


----------



## Stu (Jan 26, 2005)

I should be starting my M-Dien on monday i'm gonna shoot for 12mg ED and then if all goes well i'll bump it to 16mg, planning on a three week cycle. Won't be using 4-ad either.

 My UL bottle says doses 4mg - 12mg, what size caps did you get?


----------



## rockcrest (Jan 26, 2005)

i did md and actually like the results better than m1t.  i made my 
muscles hard, i shed bf%, and gained some lbm.  i was also really vascular.  i did 4mg 2x a day for a month.  i think its a nice supp on a cutting cycle.  i got down to 9%bf on this and thats the lowest i had ever been.


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 26, 2005)

i'm planning 6 weeks of 1-Test, with MD from weeks 3-6 @ 18mg a day

should do the trick


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Jan 29, 2005)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> I should be starting my M-Dien on monday i'm gonna shoot for 12mg ED and then if all goes well i'll bump it to 16mg, planning on a three week cycle. Won't be using 4-ad either.
> 
> My UL bottle says doses 4mg - 12mg, what size caps did you get?



Mine are 1mg caps.  So, based on previous research, I only bought two 90 cap bottles (and I'm not buying any more).  That gives me 180 tabs; 9mg/ED for 20 days.  Based on new research, it seems as if 12-15mg/ED is better, but I know that less than 3 weeks wont be as effective.  I also have M1T and MOHN and 4AD.

Question:  Should I do 9mg/ED for 20 days and call it good, or should I continue with MOHN for another 10 days?  

Or should I go to 12mg/ED for 15 days and then the MOHN for 15 days?

I would prefer to not do the M1T with it this time as I will be doing an M1T cycle early summer.

Suggestions?????


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Feb 1, 2005)

Bump  Please See Question Las Posted.


----------



## Stu (Feb 1, 2005)

Well im running 12mg ED at the minute no sides yet in fact nothing different as of yet. i would shoot for 12mg then run the MOHN. Ive got a cycle log running in the online journals if you wanna have a look.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=42747


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Feb 1, 2005)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> Well im running 12mg ED at the minute no sides yet in fact nothing different as of yet. i would shoot for 12mg then run the MOHN. Ive got a cycle log running in the online journals if you wanna have a look.
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=42747



Do you take it split between 2 or 3 doses?


----------



## Stu (Feb 1, 2005)

Iv got 4mg caps so i take it in 3 seprate doses throughout the day


----------



## brodus (Feb 1, 2005)

I've run M-Dien, M4OHN, M5AA, M1T, and Superdrol.  None compare to each other.

I had substantial success with MDien run at 10+mg. per day for 4 weeks.  I did not see results for the first; by week three, though, I definitely noticed it working.  I got cut up quick, and stronger.  Increased separation in my muscles.  I don't believe MDien is a good mass builder--an excellent cutting agent, though.

Side effects were solely testicular shrinkage (and natural test shutdown).  It's a 19-nor derivative, so this is expected.  

I felt very in need of Testosterone by the third week, and was going to start throwing in a bunch of 4AD, but was told by Designer Supps. that the two in combo could cause progesterone-induced gyno, and I'd be better off w/o.

I agree, if you're going to run M4OHN, run it after the MDien.  I did this, and my balls rapidly recovered and I felt great.  M4OHN is not very supressive (at 24mg. ED, anyhow), and definitely has CNS stim. properties.

Oh--I took 2 doses of Mdien daily, but I swear I read half-life is long-ish, and doesn't require multiple daily dosing.  M4OHN, on the other hand, has a very short half-life (3.5 hours) and needs to be dose every 3-4 hours to really work well.

So...in my experience:

MDien: Cutting Agent
M4OHN: Stimulating, strength-producing anabolic with little supression. 
M5AA: Muscle Hardener
M1T: Rat Poison that also happens to make you gain a shitload of weight in little time..use with extreme caution!  You can't feel aterialsclerosis or deadly cholesterol level!
Superdrol: Tha Shiznit.


----------



## Stu (Feb 1, 2005)

Yeah you dnt want to stck it with 4ad. MDien is prone to raise progesterone levels. Progesterone becomes active with high levels of estrogen so you its best to stay away from highly aromatising phs like 4ad.


----------



## milwood (Feb 1, 2005)

I know the idea of methyl-mixing is taboo, but let's say hypothetically you ran MDien at 6-12mg/day for the 3 weeks with 8-12mg of M4OHN. Then run the M4OHN (at say 30-40mg/day) for another week (or 2 if you can) alone. The M4OHN takes time to kick in, so if you started it off at a low dose with the MDien, by the time you bag the MDien, you would really benefit from a final week or 2 of higher dose M4OHN. 

My experiences with both MDien and M4OHN are very good, when dosed high enough. If you use just MDien, I think 12mg is a pretty good dose. With M4OHN I go 36-40mg/day. M1T is the devil, although I do have some sympathy for...


----------



## brodus (Feb 1, 2005)

Actually, Milwood, I have a plan for a stack that's almost exactly that.  An eight-week stack that starts with MDien, adds in M4OHN, and finishes with M4OHN solo.  These two could easily stack, provided you're tapering down the MDien as you taper up the M4OHN.  

The infamous Dr. D  drew up this stack for me.


----------



## redspy (Feb 1, 2005)

Brodus, great summary on the PH/Ps above.  Have you tried MDHT?


----------



## brodus (Feb 1, 2005)

Not yet.  Although I have 5 grams of powder and around 240 caps, so I'll surely try it!


----------



## SJA (Feb 1, 2005)

I ran an M4OHN/Mdien/M5AA cycle last Summer. 

               M-dien       M4OHN      M5AA                             trimax
Week 1       6mg           12mg        20mg preworkout          ramped up
Week 2       8mg           16mg       10 mg AM 20mg P/W     held at 3 and ramped down
Week 3       12mg          20mg        same
week 4       15mg          30mg        same
week 5       15mg         30mg         same

Lost the last 10 pounds of my cut.  Strength was great and so was stamina.  I was circuit training with drop sets and doing sprints for cardio.  Heavy breathing from triple leg sets (with drops) would subside in 30 seconds.  I felt invincible.  I didn't have bloodwork done, however.  So I don't know how much of a beating my liver took.  A few months later my doc sprung a bloodwork exam on me during a routine visit to see if my BP meds were killing me or not and I was on a 1-T/4AD/M5AA cycle.  My liver values and cholesterol weren't that bad but my urea values were through the roof (probably due to high protein diet and no fasting prior to exam).

I think that I may try DrD's crisscross plan this Summer.  I was thinking along those lines anyway.  Sounds like a logical plan there Brodus/Milwood (with one exception).  I understand the overlap, but I'm not sure it's necessary to ramp them.  Do you think it's that harsh on your liver or cholesterol?  I haven't seen any alarming bloodwork with either compound yet (stacked or unstacked).  I may have to search further unless anyone here has a link to some bloodwork studies with these two stacked together.


----------



## Skinneykid (Apr 9, 2007)

Im comming towards the end of my m-dien cycle ( Uglabs), i have been running it alone starting on week one at 8mg/day, week2 12mg/day week3 20-40mg/day, so far i have gained 1kg only. my diet is pretty good, plenty of calories and plenty of protien, even using whey. where the hell am i going wrong!! noticed a little test shutdown. m1t was wicked on my first cycle and now its doing the same as m-dien( Absolutley fuck all!!) Any help would been much appreciated..


----------

